# Pigeons roosting at the top of a tree needing cutting down



## elsbels1234 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all, We have a large eucalyptus tree (60 feet high) which is far too big for the size of our garden. There is a nest right at the top and evidence that 3 x pigeons roost there. We plan to cut the tree down but I am worried about the best time of year to do this and what the pigeons will do? ie will they have enough time to build another nest in another tree & whether it would be in time for the breeding season?
Thanks!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, if there are no babies or developed eggs in there you can just take the nest out. They can build a nest in a day. Just dont want to kill any little birds that they may be raising.


----------



## elsbels1234 (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks for the reply.... it's hard to check being so high up but I assume they would breed in the Spring?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeons will breed year round, they will slow down in the winter.
Dave


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

They're not feral pigeons, they do not nest in trees.
They are wood pigeons. Normal breeding time for woodies starts around July although they can & do breed at other times depending on weather & climate conditions etc. 
Best time to remove tree would be anytime between now and beginning of March which would give them plenty time to find another "safe" spot & build a nest.
Woodies are not like normal pigeons in temprament or tameness, & stress out at the slightest things. If there are other tall trees in your vicinity they will probably settle there but they take longer to settle & build nests than other pigeons.


----------

